# Alternative Therapies (acupuncture / reflexology etc.) in South Wales



## ClaireB (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello everyone

Thinking of a second ICSI cycle soon.  My DH's semen analysis has nose dived since our last treatment (and it was pretty bad to begin with!).  So, thinking of anything that might help.  On the vitamins, stopped alcohol and stopped hot baths.  

If anyone has had chinese herbs in Cardiff I'd also be grateful for any info about that.

Thanks everyone and Good Luck.

Claire


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

With regards to Chinese Herbs, the majority of clinics will strongly advise against these if you're having tx or are about to start...there are plenty of threads on these boards discussing this (use search option) but here's one I replied to only couple of days ago...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80846.0

Acupuncture, on the other hand, can be very beneficial if used alongside/during tx but always best to see registered practitioner who has sound knowledge and experience of working with women undergoing fertility treatments. Have you searched on the websites on the following link ?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=34117.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

I nearly started acupuncture in Cardiff, but didn't in the end, but from memory, there's a woman called Catherine in the Pontcanna area, but also a really good lady in Penarth, I think she's Indian. I'm sorry I don't have any more information, but they should be under the yellow pages. Sorry don't have any personal experience of either of them.

Also when I was in Cardiff Assisted Reproduction Unit last, they did have an acupuncturist's leaflet in the doctor's office. You might try calling them for some advice.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

claire

i know it's been ages since you posted but wanted to tell you about a woman in whitchurch

her name is jackie brown and she is a acupuncturist and physio. she specialises in fertility acupuncture. my friend told me about her after seeing a section in the paper recently.

i have my first session booked on monday  

ritz.


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Claire,

I have also been going to Jackie Brown in Whitchurch. her clinic is called the Natural Health and Fertility Clinic and its on Penlline Rd. I've had 3 treatments now. Definately noticed changes in my first two cycles. Not sure about the third yet. It's quite expensive at £60 for the initial consulatation and £45 thereafter. I'm gonna give it a go for a few months (every fortnight). To be honest Jackie is lovely and it was so nice to have someone who listened to my moans about the aches and pains i get with endo!!

Good luck.

Maria


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi Maria

I wondered how you were getting on with the acupuncture in Cardiff?  Are you still going?  I have been having acupuncture with someone in Newport but she doesn't specialise in infertility so was wondering whether it might be worth changing....??

I'm also fairly new to this board so...still trying to find my way around  


Thanks, Lola


----------



## hlb1509 (Jul 30, 2008)

Does anyone know of I good acupuncturist around the cardiff/newport area that treats people with infertility issues? Had a BFN recently but going to try again and heard acupuncture can help!


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

http://www.acupuncture4women.co.uk/

I go to Jackie she is very nice.

Sarah


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Hiyyaaa! Hope someone can help. 
I am looking for an accupuncturist in the swansea/carmarthen area. Any recomendations would be gratefully received. I have tried reflexology but fancy a change.
There are so many out there to choose from and you never know what they are like so would rather have names that have been used by people in the same situation as me.

thanks julsxx


----------



## RubyBeth (Oct 7, 2009)

I used oaktree park clinic in Swansea. http://www.oaktreeparc.co.uk/ Hope the link works. The only reason I stopped was for financial reasons. It cost me £35 per session and as we both had problems she treated us both for that. Most clinics would have demanded that per person. I won't lie and say I found it easy cos I didnt, infact it was painful but it did help.

They have so many other things there as well.

Hope this helps.

Debbs
xxxxx


----------



## ann69 (Jul 21, 2008)

I can also highly recommend Oaktree parc clinic. I have been seeing Emma there for a long while now, I haven't got pregnant yet however I feel very relaxed after treatment and I have less headaches etc.
It can be painful but I have seen benefits which is why I have continued to go. 
x


----------



## **girliepinx** (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi

i can recommend the Natural health and fertility clinic in Cardiff where i still go now...

website _ www.nhfc.co.uk telephone no. 02920624344

very relaxed, non pushy, and a treatment you can have prior to, during and after conception and after birth....

reflexology and indian head massage are not recommended whilst having treatment due to the detoxing effect and the medicines may not absorb effectively and can induce miscarriage if performed up to 12 weeks....please check with your practitioner about these...

also some massage oils are contraindicated in treatment and pregnancy...especially lavender which relaxes..it can initiate miscarriage!!! my reflexology teacher told me this and gave me a list of books to research...all i would say is if in doubt do not use or have treatment...

hope this helps girls... xxxx


----------



## Steph1ip (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi
My name is Stephanie and I am living in Ammanford area.  I am looking for infertility acupuncture specialist around my area.  I am recently failed 1st IUI treatment and going to have 2nd IUI treatment in this month.  Now, I would like to get some advice in this site and I hope you can help.
When should I start acupuncture?  The reason I asked this question because I called one specialiste and she told me I should start acupuncture after IUI treatment but another one said I should start as soon as possible.  
I had few session acupuncture last summer in HK but didn't work for my 1st IUI treatment.  So I hope I would find one in my area and they would help during my IUI treatment.
Thank you so much.
Stephanie


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

i sent you a pm stephanie

julsxx


----------



## Steph1ip (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Juls and I sent you back a pm too.  Very very appreciate your help.  All the best to you.

Stephanie


----------

